# Kelley's Island



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I have never been up there and was curious if anyone has ever taken a yak out on the south/southeast side of the island?
Looking to possibly head up there in late August for some perch fishing. 
Is the motorboat crowd to thick to even try?
I will be keeping my eye on the weather when it gets closer and find a good few days to go if it is promising, but just seeing if anyone has been there and what their opinion was. 
Campground up there any good?
Thanks in advance for any info....


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I would not plan on paddling all the way to Kelleys. I think it is around 4 miles to get there. I have put my kayak in my buddies boat to get mine out there to troll. I put in on the west side and went to the north east side. It was a lot farther then it looks from looking at the map.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I was going to take the ferry across and maybe stay at the campground....what i am afraid of is that ohio fish and game mag. list Aug/Sept as a good perch month near the island...not sure if that draws a big motorboat crowd...


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I have never had any issues with boats before. As long as they can easily see you are you are good to go. Last time out I made about a 10 ft pole with screamers hanging off of it so they can see be better. You will get a lot of strange looks.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

farleybucks said:


> I have never been up there and was curious if anyone has ever taken a yak out on the south/southeast side of the island?
> Looking to possibly head up there in late August for some perch fishing.
> Is the motorboat crowd to thick to even try?
> I will be keeping my eye on the weather when it gets closer and find a good few days to go if it is promising, but just seeing if anyone has been there and what their opinion was.
> ...


Haven't been there in years, but the state campground on Kelleys is fine. All sorts of camping rigs go over on the ferry. We used to take a truck, 18 ft boat, and tent camping outfit. There are both inland and beachfront sites on a large bay on the north side of the island. Good smallmouth/walleye water.

Much of the rest of the island is private property, so launch sites are limited. The best perchin' spot I know of is off the airport on the east side of the island. If you can see E-W along the runway, you are on the right line. I don't know of a nearby public launch site. Plus which you are too far from land for any meaningful wind protection. If you are primarily after perch, rather than kayak adventure, waters off the Marblehead lighthouse might be a better choice.

On weekends, boat traffic throughout the islands is usually heavy, with lots of big boats and serious wakes.

Jim


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

olderfer...good info I appreciate the help! I think i am going to keep an eye on the noaa forecast and try a couple of days during the week up there.

guess you never really know until you try!

Keith - i will take the strange looks as long as i am boating fish! lol


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

farleybucks said:


> olderfer...good info I appreciate the help! I think i am going to keep an eye on the noaa forecast and try a couple of days during the week up there.
> 
> guess you never really know until you try!
> 
> Keith - i will take the strange looks as long as i am boating fish! lol


Two more things: First, the campground is popular, so you might want to check on the need for a reservation.

Second, where Lake Erie is concerned, do not rely too heavily on NOAA forecasts. Through the summer the problem is not usually sustained and predictable winds, but surprise thunderstorms.

Jim


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

olderfer said:


> Two more things: First, the campground is popular, so you might want to check on the need for a reservation.
> 
> Second, where Lake Erie is concerned, do not rely too heavily on NOAA forecasts. Through the summer the problem is not usually sustained and predictable winds, but surprise thunderstorms.
> 
> Jim


I saw that ODNR allows you to reserve sites online...i was going to try that...i noticed that they don't allow you to reserve some of the sites by/on the water for some reason...guess to give everyone a fair chance to get them?
I figure the NOAA will give me at least a general idea....i will keep an eye on the radar too!


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

farleybucks said:


> I saw that ODNR allows you to reserve sites online...i was going to try that...i noticed that they don't allow you to reserve some of the sites by/on the water for some reason...guess to give everyone a fair chance to get them?
> I figure the NOAA will give me at least a general idea....i will keep an eye on the radar too!


Okay, one last thing, and then I'll shut up.

Kelleys, and islands area in general, is big water, with lots of big boats running around. Big wakes, haystacks, the possibility of storms -- this can be very rough going. I used to take an 18 foot Lund. Many a time I thought it was not big enough.

I have owned paddle boats since the 1960s. I would not dream of taking one far from shore in that area.

So ... do what you want in accordance with your experience. But please be safe.

Jim


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Im sure as you know from your years in boats but just thought I would through my 2 cents out there. I would go with one of the sot yaks you have access too, the self-bailing feature could come in handy. I you do take a SIK, make sure you have a very good high voulme pump just in case. 

I almost got swamped in mine last year, and a bailing sponge would not of cut it.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

KeithOH said:


> I have put my kayak in my buddies boat to get mine out there to troll.


Great idea, that's what I would do there.



olderfer said:


> Kelleys, and islands area in general, is big water, with lots of big boats running around. Big wakes, haystacks, the possibility of storms -- this can be very rough going.


I've been out there on the ferry and larger cruisers as a kid and I was impressed with the waves.



USMC_Galloway said:


> I would go with one of the sot yaks you have access too, the self-bailing feature could come in handy.


Without a doubt, skip the SIK and pump, you could end up with not enough arms to do both. Some power boaters get their kicks from trying to swamp small craft.

Plan for the worst and then go out and enjoy your trip. We're going to want pictures!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Absolutely taking either the tarpon or ride SOT....hopefully weather/boat traffic cooperates and i can actually get out on the water!
I can tackle the waves to a point, and know my limit (kayaked on north shores of Superior a few different times and know when to call it quits!) plus fishing on decent sized waves is no fun and a major pain. I am more worried about boat traffic...and as mentioned idiot boat drivers. I like Keith's idea...maybe steal a flag stick from a local golf course and rig to back of boat! HA but, probably just make one.


----------

